# Whitney Reservoir



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Going camping with the family this weekend at Whitney in the Uintas. Anyone fished here yet this year? Will also try and fish the West Fork of the Bear River too that comes out of Whitney. Will be fishing from shore. Heard in the past that small renegades work good here. I'll start with that behind a clear bubble. I'll let you know how it goes. Any input is appreciated. Thanx, Utbowhntr


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Haven't been there this year yet, but Black Panther Martins, black body and gold blade, and meal worms work good.

The bugs are always bad there, especially deer flies.

In the stream, presentation is more important than fly pattern.

The wildflowers should be prime now; hard to beat the West Branch of the Bear for wildflowers.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

And big black bugs with antenna look'in feeler things.... _(O)_ _(O)_ 

And ticks...spiders....ants...worms....ground squirrels and stuff....


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Small rapala count downs, worked well with the Tiger Trout. Panther Martins, and any sort of small fly. Like he said its all about presentation. I usually fill my bubble up all the way, you cant have no air bubbles in it, or it will float. Tie on a flie with about 6 feet of leeder. Cast the bubble, not the fly, and count about 30 sec to let it sink, or longer or less until you find what depth they are hitting at. I like my bubble to be under the surface so it does not make ripples while you reel, and it makes your fly deeper too and just try different ways to reel, slow, jerk it, pauses.


----------

